# Chavez Calls On Obama To Follow Path Of Socialism



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*
*
CHAVEZ CALLS ON OBAMA TO FOLLOW PATH OF SOCIALISM

Caracas - Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez on Friday called upon US President Barack Obama to follow the path to socialism, which he termed as the "only" way out of the global recession. "Come with us, align yourself, come with us on the road to socialism. This is the only path. Imagine a socialist revolution in the United States," Chavez told a group of workers in the southern Venezuelan state of Bolivar.

The controversial Venezuelan leader, who taunted the United States as a source of capitalistic evil under former president George W Bush, added that the United States needs a leader who can take it to a "higher" destiny and bring it out of "the sad role that it has been given, as a murderous, attacking power that is hated all around the world."

Chavez said that people are calling Obama a "socialist" for the measures of state intervention he is taking to counter the crisis, so it would not be too far-fetched to suggest that he might join the project of "21st century socialism" that the Venezuelan leader is heading.

"Nothing is impossible. Who would have thought in the 1980s that the Soviet Union would disappear? No one," he said.

"That murderous, genocidal empire has to end, and some day there has to come a leader ... who interprets the best of a people who also include human beings who suffer, endure, weep and laugh," the outspoken Chavez said.

Developing...

http://www.drudgereport.com/flashco.htm

*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't think Obama needed to hear it from Chavez.... I think Obama already may have had his mind made up before hand.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree.
Think I'm ready to move to Canada now.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Count me in Ehh


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

This could be good. What presidential candidate wouldn't want to show his opponent in commercials and posters w/ Chavez.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Socialism first, then Communism commrades.. 

Prepare to defend in place....


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Chavez is preaching to the converted.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have my bunkers stocked and my guns well oiled.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

> "Come with us, align yourself, come with us on the road to socialism. This is the only path. Imagine a socialist revolution in the United States," Chavez told a group of workers in the southern Venezuelan state of Bolivar......"Nothing is impossible. Who would have thought in the 1980s that the Soviet Union would disappear? No one," he said.


As if I needed yet another confirmation about Chavez's mental instability.

That's right Hugo. Let's revert to socialism--because it did so well in the Soviet Union, no one thought it could disappear.

What a f*ckin' reject.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> I'm going to have to learn to shoot a gun, aren't I?


You need to buy some first before they're banned.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

> *Imagine a socialist revolution in the United States," Chavez told a group of workers in the southern Venezuelan state of Bolivar.*


Imagine...

WOLVERINES!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess it's time to buy another gun or two. And re supply my basement with bullets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

MCADPD24 said:


> I guess it's time to buy another gun or two. And re supply my basement with bullets.


Bullets are no good unless they come with casings, primers, and powder.

You want to supply your basement with _ammunition. _


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Dont forget about the "clips" to hold your bullets..


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Dont forget about the "clips" to hold your bullets..


I had a drill sergeant that went absolutely, positively, bat-shit crazy when someone called a magazine a "clip". Even to this day, 25 years later, I'm not sure if it was an act, or if he was mentally ill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I had a drill sergeant that went absolutely, positively, bat-shit crazy when someone called a magazine a "clip". Even to this day, 25 years later, I'm not sure if it was an act, or if he was mentally ill.


It starts out as an act. It slowly turns into an illness.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Bullets are no good unless they come with casings, primers, and powder.
> 
> You want to supply your basement with _ammunition. _


Thanks Delta


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I had a drill sergeant that went absolutely, positively, bat-shit crazy when someone called a magazine a "clip".


I think we all know someone like that.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> I have my bunkers stocked and my guns well oiled.


Lol:vcop:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lets talk the terrorist (Taliaban)

My talk:

Me: Are you going to stop this pointless killing

Them: No, Ali!

Me: Okay this conversation is over, the B-52s are on there way.

But it is pathetic Obama wants to talk to the taliban he is the POTUS with a never ending supply of intel on the enemy. By talking to them isn't going to accomplish anything. Might as well put GOAL and Rostenthal in the same room to talk about guns.

Foolish absolutly retarded idea!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

rg1283 said:


> Lets talk the terrorist (Taliaban)
> 
> My talk:
> 
> ...


I think Larry Miller of the _Times Standard _put it best;

http://www.weeklystandard.com/Content/Public/Articles/000/000/000/762dbnlm.asp

PEOPLE HAVE BEEN MAKING New Year's resolutions for a long time. Usually they're personal and last no longer than a smoke ring or one of Tom Daschle's smiles. You know the drill: "I'm going to cut down on my drinking, lose a few pounds, and read more books." Of course, by January 3rd, you get drunk, order a pizza, and buy a satellite dish.

This year, though, my resolutions won't be personal, and they won't look forward. They'll look back.

Four months back. As you know, since September 11, our leaders and soldiers have done a fine job, frequently a brilliant job. (I mean, please, how about that Rumsfeld? If he were a woman, I'd--Wait. Come to think of it, I'd still do nothing.) I don't even care that so many of our fellow Americans have been contrary and mealy-mouthed. What makes me want to scream like an actress and throw things is this: Since the attack, I have seen, heard, and read thoughts of such surpassing stupidity that they must be addressed. You've heard them too. Here they are:

*1)* "We're not good, they're not evil, everything is relative."

Listen carefully: _We're_ good, _they're_ evil, _nothing_ is relative. Say it with me now and free yourselves.

You see, folks, saying "We're good" doesn't mean "We're perfect." Okay? The only perfect being is the bearded guy on the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel. The plain fact is that our country has, with all our mistakes and blunders, always been and always will be, the greatest beacon of freedom, charity, opportunity, and affection in history.

If you need proof, open all the borders on Earth and see what happens. In about half a day, the entire world would be a ghost town, and the United States would look like one giant line to see "The Producers."

*2)* "Violence only leads to more violence."

This one is so stupid you usually have to be the president of an Ivy League university to say it. Here's the truth, which you know in your heads and hearts already:

Ineffective, unfocused violence leads to more violence. Limp, panicky, half-measures lead to more violence. However, complete, fully-thought-through, professional, well-executed violence never leads to more violence because, you see, afterwards, the other guys are all dead.

That's right, dead. Not "on trial," not "reeducated," not "nurtured back into the bosom of love." Dead. D-E--Well, you get the idea.

*3)* "The C.I.A. and the rest of our intelligence community has failed us."

For 25 years we have chained our spies like dogs to a stake in the ground, and now that the house has been robbed, we yell at them for not protecting us.

Starting in the late seventies, under Carter appointee Stansfield Turner, the giant brains who get these giant ideas decided that the best way to gather international intelligence was to use spy satellites.

"After all," they reasoned, "you can see a license plate from 200 miles away." This is very helpful if you've been attacked by a license plate.

Unfortunately, we were attacked by humans. Finding humans is not possible with satellites. You have to use other humans. When we bought all our satellites, we fired all our humans, and here's the _really_ stupid part. It takes years, decades to infiltrate new humans into the worst places of the world. You can't just have a guy who looks like Gary Busey in a Spring Break '93 sweatshirt plop himself down in a coffee shop in Kabul and say "Hiya, boys. Gee, I sure would like to meet that bin Laden fella."

Well, you can, but all you'd be doing is giving the bad guys a story they'll be telling for years.

*4)* "These people are poor and helpless, and that's why they're angry at us."

Uh-huh, and Jeffrey Dahmer's frozen head collection was just a desperate cry for help.

The terrorists and their backers are richer than Elton John and, ironically, a good deal less annoying. The poor helpless people, you see, are the villagers they tortured and murdered to stay in power. Mohamed Atta, one of the evil scumbags who steered those planes into the killing grounds (I'm sorry, one of the "alleged hijackers," according to CNN--they stopped using the word "terrorist," you know), is the son of a Cairo surgeon.

But you knew this, too. In the sixties and seventies, all the pinheads marching against the war were upper-middle-class college kids who grabbed any cause they could think of to get out of their final papers and spend more time drinking. At least, that was _my_ excuse.

It's the same today. Take the Anti-Global-Warming-Or-Is-It-World-Trade-Oh-Who-Knows-What-The-Hell-They-Want demonstrators. They all charged their black outfits and plane tickets on dad's credit card before driving to the airport in their SUV's.

*5)* "Any profiling is racial profiling."

Who's killing us here, the Norwegians? Just days after the attack, the New York Times had an article saying dozens of extended members of the gazillionaire bin Laden family living in America were afraid of reprisals and left in a huff, never to return to studying at Harvard and using too much Drakkar.

I'm crushed. I think we're all crushed. Please come back. With a cherry on top? Why don't they just change their names, anyway? It's happened in the past. Think about it. How many Adolfs do you run into these days? 
Shortly after that, I remember watching TV with my jaw on the floor as a government official actually said, "That little old grandmother from Sioux City could be carrying something."

Okay, how about this: No, she couldn't. It would _never_ be the grandmother from Sioux City. Is it even possible? What are the odds? Winning a hundred Powerball lotteries in a row? A thousand? A million?

And now a Secret Service guy has been tossed off a plane and we're all supposed to cry about it because he's an Arab? Didn't it have the tiniest bit to do with the fact that he filled out his forms incorrectly three times? And then left an Arab history book on his seat as he strolled off the plane?

And came back? Armed?

Let's please all stop singing "We Are the World" for a minute and think practically. I don't want to be sitting on the floor in the back of a plane four seconds away from hitting Mt. Rushmore and turn, grinning, to the guy next to me to say, "Well, at least we didn't offend them."

SO HERE'S what I resolve for the new year: To never forget our murdered brothers and sisters. To never let the relativists get away with their immoral thinking. After all, no matter what your daughter's political science professor says, we didn't start this. Have you seen that bumper sticker that says, "No More Hiroshimas"? I wish I had one that says, "You First. No More Pearl Harbors."

I resolve to be more vigilant and watchful. A good warning sign that these mutts were nuts was when they started dressing their women in heavy-duty, baby-blue bubblewrap. Any man who doesn't want to glance at a woman is, by definition, already very easy to talk into killing himself. Then again, to be fair, we haven't seen their women.

To scream, "Keep going!" when everyone else says, "Stop." 
I'll just cut down on my drinking next year. Hell, I really wasn't planning to, anyway. 
L
arry Miller is a contributing humorist to The Daily Standard and a writer, actor, and comedian living in Los Angeles.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Brilliant!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What makes the green grass grow...?


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Blood, Bright red f'ing ARAB TERRORIST BLOOD!!!


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

where are we building the MASSCOPS bunker and training depot?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My fathers wife is from Venezuela, because the people of Caracus didnt vote for Chavez he cut off all funding for Police in and around that City and its like a war zone, her brothers and sister have all been assaulted and robbed at gunpoint, there house has gates and they cant even park in the st or they will be robbed or kidnapped. My father was just there for a funeral and said he was constantly looking over his shoulder waiting to be shot or kidnapped...he left 3 days earlier than planned.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

7costanza said:


> My fathers wife is from Venezuela, because the people of Caracus didnt vote for Chavez he cut off all funding for Police in and around that City and its like a war zone, her brothers and sister have all been assaulted and robbed at gunpoint, there house has gates and they cant even park in the st or they will be robbed or kidnapped. My father was just there for a funeral and said he was constantly looking over his shoulder waiting to be shot or kidnapped...he left 3 days earlier than planned.


 Makes you really appreciate what we have, my prayers for your extended family Costanza.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Me too! That shit sucks. Are you trying to get them over here?


----------



## harper (Apr 3, 2003)

> I agree.
> Think I'm ready to move to Canada now.


+1!! ehh

Absolutely correct CJIS,
Obama and his "CZARs" already have us almost there! Anyone else notice how they're "CZARs" now, and not "cabinet heads" or "chairs"...?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

So, he calls on President Obama to "follow the path of socialism." Isn't that like calling on Toyota to "follow the path of mass production?"


----------

